# good enough?



## hulk (Nov 21, 2005)

i'm using atitool to check for artifacts from oc'ing my go7800 GTX. @ 430/1200, i get an error after 15-16 min. @ 430/1150, i don't get any errors after 68+ minutes. what would you guys recommend? 430/1200 or 430/1150?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 21, 2005)

430/1150.


----------



## hulk (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks for your opinion. i'd love to hear anybody else's take on this. i'd like to think that i can clock my 7800 to at least the same as the desktop gtx.

well my most recent run of atitool @ 430/1200 lasted almost 32 minutes w/out errors.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 22, 2005)

A hit of 50MHz in memory seems worth system stability to me, but its your call .


----------



## hulk (Nov 22, 2005)

i got the above tests using atitool 0.24. but last night i dl'ed 0.25 beta 9 and 430/1200 lasted well over an hr. i pm'ed w1zzard about this. hopefully he'll get back to me regarding which set of results has greater merit.


----------



## bigbadwolf284 (Dec 13, 2005)

i left mine testing overnight , u should do that 2 unless u wanna burn your card trying 2 get few more MHz.Keep it safe....a lot off people test only 4  a few minutes,keep it running 4 at least 4 hrs.


----------

